# Tea with Cholla & Zoey



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Finally! Grandma's china gets some use. 

First 3 are Cholla, then Zoey.
















C'mon - enough with the pictures








Peek-a-boo!

















Just chillin








You always have to have a hat whilst having tea!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such pretty pics  love the china and the hogs are to die for!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, super cute!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

ACK ACK ACK!!!! i think my brain just shorted out from the cuteness!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Melts!  So cute. Love the china too.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I LOVE the very first picture. Love love love. You are a great photographer and they are both so adorable!  

And I want to steal that china. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I love the china too. So did Cholla & Zoey - they each left grandma a present.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> Thanks guys! I love the china too. So did Cholla & Zoey - they each left grandma a present.


One lump or two :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was awesome Larry!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the pictures, as usual!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

They're so beautiful!!! Great pics


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Makes me think of the Mad hatter and the tea party scene in Alice in Wonderland! cuties.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous pics  Cholla and Zoey are as beautiful as ever and your Grandma's tea set is wonderful, I love the design


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha. . Creative! Hahaha. .


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wonderful! Thank you so much for taking the time to create such unique pictures with such adorable babies!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

he he he. he he he. heeeeee heee hee.

that's all my cute-overloaded brain can think of.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

my favorite is the 'just chillin'' picture.. so cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

firephoenixla said:


> my favorite is the 'just chillin'' picture.. so cute!


 :lol: Mine too. Zoey is so relaxed now. She splats on us all the time. Or finds an arm & just sprawls all over it, arms on one side, legs on the other. She did that in the teapot too. Such a goofball!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CritterHeaven said:


> Makes me think of the Mad hatter and the tea party scene in Alice in Wonderland! cuties.


That's exactly what I thought! Such pretty hogs.  The first picture is my favorite - peek-a-boo!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww! Always wonderful pictures PJ! This made my day! :mrgreen: 
It's nice to know that my man has proper tea etiquette.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the pictures! I collect tea pots and tea cups AS WELL as hedgehogs................ I loved the china and the hog! Thanks for sharing.
Kathy


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this photoshoot is a classic.  

i do especially love the 1st pic. would love to see a large version...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> It's nice to know that my man has proper tea etiquette.


  He knows his way around a bag (hedgie bag, that is)  


fracturedcircle said:


> i do especially love the 1st pic. would love to see a large version...


Your wish is my command...I hope it's the right one.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Such adorable hedgies!


----------

